# Rear Slide Seal Replacement



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm going to replace the rear slide seal on my 2008 23RS. For some reason that I've not been able to determine, mine has turned literally to shreds. Fortunately, so far, no leaks! I ordered the new seal from Keystone through my dealer and picked it up last weekend.

So, has anybody replaced these seals? It appears that I will need to remove the four escutcheons from the corners of the slide in order to "release" the seals from their grooves. The parts guy suggested I spray the new seals with WD40 to lubricate them when I slide them into the grooves. After I cut them to length then I guess the only thing I have to do is replace the four escutcheons and caulk them. I am, however, open to suggestions from anybody who has performed this replacement.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Your OB is only two years old and seal already falls apart?

How much is the new seal, if you don't mind my asking.

I would use soap instead of WD40 to lubricate the seal. I am not sure what WD40 would do to rubber in the long term.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Your OB is only two years old and seal already falls apart?
> 
> How much is the new seal, if you don't mind my asking.
> 
> I would use soap instead of WD40 to lubricate the seal. I am not sure what WD40 would do to rubber in the long term.


I like the idea of using soap instead of WD40. For one thing it won't smell as bad. I actually suggested that to the parts guy but he insisted that WD40 would be better. I think I'm going with the soap.

The trailer is actually starting into its 3rd season and it does seem like the seal failed prematurely. I'm going to start spraying the seals twice a year with "seal conditioner". Maybe that will help in the future.

I don't have the invoice handy but I believe that it was $.92/foot and I needed 25 feet.

Thanks for the tip.

Rick


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I use plain ole cooking oil for seal conditioning on the OB and all of my vehicles except for the wife's SUV (she believes her car deserves the most expensive conditioner on the shelf at local store)....









It's been working well for the past ten years. I use it on black bumper rubber to get the wet look. Petroleum-based oil would damage rubber part, organic oil does not.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I really wonder about some of these service guys. WD40 is a petroleum based lubricant and will eat away a rubber gasket with time.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

dealer actually made a suggestion to save money: insted of their seal lube, just use armour-all or any other wet tire product. Looks great and softens them up nicely.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone else use the above mentioned cooking oil? Sounds good to me.







Can it be used on all rubber seals aka under trucks and cars?


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a note to let everyone know that Joy and I successfully replaced the rear slide seal on our 2008 23RS this morning. Like many other things that we blow-up out of proportion in our minds, this turned out to be a non-event. The new seal slid into the groves in the back of the slide without any difficulty whatsoever. I didn't have to lubricate anything. I think it took us about 1 hour to complete the project from start to finish.

Thanks to all who responded for their help and suggestions.

Rick


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Tangooutback said:


> I use plain ole cooking oil for seal conditioning on the OB and all of my vehicles except for the wife's SUV (she believes her car deserves the most expensive conditioner on the shelf at local store)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea! 
I wonder if the spray can of cooking oil will be OK too. The can I just got out of the cupboard to check has Canola Oil, Soy Lecithin, water and propane. Doesn't sound too destructive. Like the idea of using on car tires as well to get the wet look!


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

Never tried it on a camper but I know that baby oil works pretty well on a car.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone ever try any of these?


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

lottathought said:


> Never tried it on a camper but I know that baby oil works pretty well on a car.


I wouldn't recommend using baby oil on a vehicle or TT. Baby oil intensifies uv rays from the sun and causes skin to dry out and it will dry out rubber/vinyl for sure. I'd either use Armor All or something like Megs Ultimate Protectant(especially for a vehicle).


----------

